# A FAQ thread



## sgt_mandal (11 Oct 2004)

I was just thinking, can a mod maybe make a FAQ board similar to the one in the recruiting board? That way ppl might read it first and not post pointless threads?


----------



## McG (11 Oct 2004)

You could make one and ask a Mod to lock it.


----------



## sgt_mandal (11 Oct 2004)

sounds good

ps, a little help would be helpful


----------



## Burrows (12 Oct 2004)

I am willing to Co-Author it with you mandal. IF you wnt to just say the word.


----------



## catalyst (12 Oct 2004)

You can use my many questions!


----------



## gt102 (12 Oct 2004)

sounds good, It will solve alot of the spam posts we get

A suggestion for a few

The issue of.. 

-cadpat...(shudders)
-Uniform Standarnds (put a link to the pdf located on the cadets site)
-Location of Corp's (Same as above)


----------



## patt (12 Oct 2004)

in the FAQ i think we should include some activities that the cadets do and see whats going on in the cadet world


----------



## Zedic_1913 (19 Jan 2005)

The Crowe said:
			
		

> -Uniform Standarnds (put a link to the pdf located on the cadets site)


This is where problems start .... I've had cadets that have tried to tell me I'm wrong because they used the CATO pictorical reference.   The pictorical references in the CATO are wrong ... how that could get by I'm not sure but they're very inaccurate with badge sizing and badge placement.   Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Michael OLeary (19 Jan 2005)

Have a look at the structure and organization of the FAQs in Infantry and Recruiting. As *you* review relevant Cadet threads, post them here in the same format, i.e., *"Title  --  url"*, and the mods can start to compile a single FAQ thread with them. That way we're not waiting for a single Mod to review the entire cadet forum to build a FAQ.


----------



## Burrows (19 Jan 2005)

If you Look Below we do have our FAQ   If you feel a thread has merit please PM either myself or Scott and we would be please to add it to the FAQ...Also a list of popular search terms would be appreciated as well 

Actually...look above..im de stickifying this  Please PM any additions to myself or scott  >


----------

